# AA or RAC



## KennyM (Jun 25, 2020)

Is there a Spanish version of The AA or The RAC? I am of course talking about car breakdown cover, Google now thinks I'm an alcoholic and need help in Spain, so the pop ups for AA groups and self-help books have started!

Cheers!


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Not sure. I think most people have it as part of their car insurance, but someone on here will be able to tell you.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

A agree with above, by law your insurance policy has to include breakdown cover etc so I’m presuming, and it’s only as assumption, that there is no need for the likes of the AA.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The equivalent is RACE, which costs from €16.50 a month and offers additional benefits to your standard insurance policy. Don't know anyone who is a member though.

https://www.race.es/


----------



## KennyM (Jun 25, 2020)

Megsmum said:


> A agree with above, by law your insurance policy has to include breakdown cover etc so I’m presuming, and it’s only as assumption, that there is no need for the likes of the AA.


That's actually quite a good addition to your insurance policy


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

KennyM said:


> That's actually quite a good addition to your insurance policy


It is. No need for extra cover from anywhere else


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

KennyM said:


> Is there a Spanish version of The AA or The RAC? I am of course talking about car breakdown cover, Google now thinks I'm an alcoholic and need help in Spain, so the pop ups for AA groups and self-help books have started!
> 
> Cheers!


Most Spanish insurance include breakdown as standard. Some Spanish insurance will cover UK registered cars and cover will appear on UK MiB.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

I only recently noticed that the breakdown cover on my car insurance was limited. So I now pay an extra £6.50 per month for the full nationwide, courtesy car bla bla extra stuff so worth the money. Check that your insurance breakdown covers everything you want


----------

